# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Thắc mắc cần giải đáp

## tinnghianguyen

Số là em hay sửa máy nổ. Cắt mấy cái ron amiang bằng tay thì vừa xấu, lại hay bị rách. Em tính mua máy laser về cằt. Vậy xin cho hỏi. Máy laser nào có thể cắt được ron amiang (dày nhất chắc khoảng 2mm). Giá cả ra sao ah. Vì mục đích là sửa chữa lặt vặt, không cần máy quá lớn. Tầm hoạt động khoảng 200•200 là đủ. Em thì mù tịt về cnc. Mong mọi người giúp đỡ

----------


## Tuanlm

Mang 1 tấm mẫu ra tiệm cắt thử. Nếu ok thì mua máy giống máy của tiệm đó.

----------


## nnk

> Số là em hay sửa máy nổ. Cắt mấy cái ron amiang bằng tay thì vừa xấu, lại hay bị rách. Em tính mua máy laser về cằt. Vậy xin cho hỏi. Máy laser nào có thể cắt được ron amiang (dày nhất chắc khoảng 2mm). Giá cả ra sao ah. Vì mục đích là sửa chữa lặt vặt, không cần máy quá lớn. Tầm hoạt động khoảng 200•200 là đủ. Em thì mù tịt về cnc. Mong mọi người giúp đỡ


hơi khó cắt đó, vì thư này là chống cháy, còn láer là cắt bằng đốt cháy

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Oh.hq đúng là gà. Em quen mất là vụ laser đốt cháy, còn amiang lại chống cháy. Coi bộ phải làm thủ công rồi. Mà em thấy Trung Quốc nó có làm máy để cắt ron amiang hàng loạt. Nhìn thì giống giống máy phay cnc hay laser cnc. Mà nó to lắm, không phù hợp nhu cầu.

----------


## nnk

> Oh.hq đúng là gà. Em quen mất là vụ laser đốt cháy, còn amiang lại chống cháy. Coi bộ phải làm thủ công rồi. Mà em thấy Trung Quốc nó có làm máy để cắt ron amiang hàng loạt. Nhìn thì giống giống máy phay cnc hay laser cnc. Mà nó to lắm, không phù hợp nhu cầu.


size lớn nhỏ gì cũng có, bạn làm máy thì chắc là biết đến vụ "chặt ron", cơ bản là làm khuôn bế rồi máy dập là quất ào ào thôi, ron dầy có lớp tôn ở giữa còn chặt tuốt mà, đặt khuôn bế xong mua cái máy dập cơ về là quất tới luôn

----------


## anhcos

Tỉ như máy cắt vải thì có cắt ron được không nhỉ các bác.

----------


## Fusionvie

Máy cắt vải chỉ tiện khi cắt bao ngoài thôi

----------


## anhcos

À đúng r bác, còn mấy cái truehole bên trong nữa.

----------


## nnk

> Tỉ như máy cắt vải thì có cắt ron được không nhỉ các bác.


amiang khó cắt hơn vải rất nhiều




> Máy cắt vải chỉ tiện khi cắt bao ngoài thôi


cắt vải bằng láer ứng dụng nhiều nhe, nhất là may mặc đang thịnh hành cái seamless không đường may, cắt láer 100%

----------


## daomanh_hung

không biết có giống cắt decal ko ah?? nó ép con dao cắt xuống để cắt đứt

----------

